# what to plant for geese



## trapperrandall (Aug 11, 2011)

I have allot of pasture land on a buddies farm that i can do what i want to with. I asked if i could try and manage it for geese for next season. But my question is what is the best thing to plant to attract the geese? How do i manage it?


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 11, 2011)

*I dont know whats best*

But I have seen them eat a   rye grass Fld to the roots.


----------



## Killin Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Millet or wheat wheat is best but if you time either right u can shoot dove over it to


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Aug 11, 2011)

You can plant about anything for geese. But Winter wheat , Rye grass, Oats, corn. April plant corn Cut it in the fall and sale it for winter wheat in the fall. Sale the wheat seed and wheat straw. To pay for the for the  corn seed. They will eat soybean but that is expensive to plant. If there no money for planting Talk to local farmers they might plant the fields to make a profit. They plant and harvest the crop. You get the benifit of hunting the Geese at no cost.  Dont forget the other animals deer,dove,etc. Now remember the Law on hunting waterfowl in a planted field. The crop has to be standing or harvested to hunt over, not just bush hoged. Check with game and fish before you hunt on it. Now managing I not sure what you are wanting to do. But Only hunt that field 1 time a week if not less. 
Good Luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 11, 2011)

corn


----------



## FOSKEY'S (Aug 11, 2011)

milo


----------



## duckmaster14 (Aug 12, 2011)

whatever the local golf course has planted


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Aug 15, 2011)

Peas are a good crop plus they put down natural nitrogen which will save ya on fertilzer money. Barley and wheat are good but they don't put down the nitrogen.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Aug 15, 2011)

mollasses


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 15, 2011)

DUhollywood1 said:


> mollasses



ding ding ding...we have a winner!


----------

